# [EVDL] TS Batteries again



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have read the comments about TS on the website www.thundersky.us
In the interests of fairness you should also publish mine:

I purchased 45 TS LFP90AHA cells in Feb 2007 from Everspring Global Ltd of Hong Kong.
They delivered the cells in a professional and timely fashion and I paid the same price as ordering direct from the factory but without the bulk discount that many people have tried to get.

They offered a 90 day warranty which has been recently extended to 1 year.

I have used the cells since that time in my own EV with no problem. They regularly deliver 180 amps at 10 degrees Celcius and can deliver higher bursts no problem.

I am aware that some people in the past have ordered cells as a group directly from the factory and had bad experiences. I can sympathise with their plight, I would most likely feel the same in that situation. However I can see why most battery manufacturers also refuse to deal with the public (A123 and Altaire Nanotech to name two).

I can understand the TS factory's reluctance to offer a warranty in the circumstance where no battery management system was used.

However it does nothing to help the grass roots EV industry by defaming one of the few battery manufacturers that will actually supply EV enthusiasts! You only help the large auto manufacturers who want to suppress or delay the introduction of EVs! Better to pay a little more and go through a dealer that offers a warranty and backup service.

If you as a group have a legitimate grievance, and I am sure some of you do, you as a group should appoint a representative to negotiate directly with Thundersky. Preferably someone who speaks Chinese and knows about batteries. If they still won't listen then cop it on the chin, you took a chance on early technology and got a discount but no warranty.

Regards, Rod Dilkes

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] TS batteries again*

<<< I have read the comments about TS on the website www.thundersky.us
In the interests of fairness you should also publish mine:

I purchased 45 TS LFP90AHA cells in Feb 2007 from Everspring Global 
Ltd of Hong Kong.
They delivered the cells in a professional and timely fashion and I 
paid the same price as ordering direct from the factory but without 
the bulk discount that many people have tried to get.

They offered a 90 day warranty which has been recently extended to 1 year.

I have used the cells since that time in my own EV with no problem. 
They regularly deliver 180 amps at 10 degrees Celcius and can deliver 
higher bursts no problem.

I am aware that some people in the past have ordered cells as a group 
directly from the factory and had bad experiences. I can sympathise 
with their plight, I would most likely feel the same in that 
situation. However I can see why most battery manufacturers also 
refuse to deal with the public (A123 and Altaire Nanotech to name two).

I can understand the TS factory's reluctance to offer a warranty in 
the circumstance where no battery management system was used.

However it does nothing to help the grass roots EV industry by 
defaming one of the few battery manufacturers that will actually 
supply EV enthusiasts! You only help the large auto manufacturers who 
want to suppress or delay the introduction of EVs! Better to pay a 
little more and go through a dealer that offers a warranty and backup 
service.

If you as a group have a legitimate grievance, and I am sure some of 
you do, you as a group should appoint a representative to negotiate 
directly with Thundersky. Preferably someone who speaks Chinese and 
knows about batteries. If they still won't listen then cop it on the 
chin, you took a chance on early technology and got a discount but no 
warranty.

Regards, Rod Dilkes >>>

But Victor was *trying* to be a distributor - I remember the price 
quotes he had on metricmind.com. The cells arrived in bad shape - no 
BMS will "fix" a cell. TS was burning that bridge before they even 
crossed it. They may not understand how much market there might be for 
their product, but they certainly should learn the basics of Western 
business beyond a simple profit motive.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------

